# can't install Windows XP on my laptop!!!



## nunucbka (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've just tried to install Windows XP Professional SP2 on my Compaq Presario V6560EA Notebook.
I've booted up from Windows XP PRO SP2 CD and the blue screen appeared it was loading my system files it happens as usual when you install a new copy of windows.. Then when it finished loading all the files,
I've pressed ENTER: TO SET UP WINDOWS XP NOW.
and look what doest it say now...

Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.

Make sure any hard disk drives are powered on and properly connected to your computer, and that any disk-related hardware configuration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer-supplied diagnostic or setup program.

I don't know what to do now.. can you please help me guys..

Thank you!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi nunucbka !

This laptop uses a SATA controller which may not be fully supported by Windows XP. With a retail XP CD you need to load the third party SATA/RAID drivers at the beginning of the XP installation : look for some message at the bottom of the screen telling you to press F6 to load the drivers before the screen where you pressed enter to start the installation. You'll need the proper XP drivers (here they are for the GM965 chipset) and a floppy drive, which you don't have.

You can try to load those drivers from an USB floppy drive but I can't tell you if that'll work (the USB interface is not always supported during a Windows installation).

Or you can try to slipstream those drivers on your XP CD using Nlite : 
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

The SATA problem doesn't happen with the Vista CD which came with the computer since it includes the specific drivers for your hardware. Even if you manage to install XP on that computer you'll have a hard time finding all the drivers for your hardware since the only drivers available on HP's website for most of your components are vista drivers. You'll have to go on the manufacturer's websites to download the proper drivers one at a time. First thing you should do is install the GM965 chipset drivers :
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-025753.htm

If you weren't able to load the drivers from a floppy or slipstream them into your XP CD then there's a possible workaround which involves disabling some sata features to revert to the regular IDE mode if the BIOS allows it : enter the BIOS at startup and see if there's an option called "sata native mode", "native command queuing", "AHCI" or something like that. Disable that and restart the installation process. If you're lucky it'll work now. You can reenable those features later after you installed the chipset drivers.


----------



## in4mer (Dec 24, 2007)

THANK YOU. Your problem is the same problem as mine. The controllers. Helped solved my stop: 0x0000007b error.


----------



## nunucbka (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you very much man I will try all of these things..

and I think it's not a big problem to find a proper drivers, because on compaq website there's a special software called HP Update assistant or something like that... that it finds and updates all of your drivers I think .. never tried it.. but I am thinking to do it this way...

Thanks a lot anyway!!

Merry X-mas and New Year


----------



## yshanaka (Jan 15, 2008)

Windows XP SP2 Can Install to Laptop by Changing BIOS settings.. If u want ask me how to do it send me an e-mail.....


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

@ yshanaka : I already mentioned that and it will only work with some laptops, not all :


justpassingby said:


> enter the BIOS at startup and see if there's an option called "sata native mode", "native command queuing", "AHCI" or something like that. Disable that and restart the installation process.


Sometimes it's a "drive mode" setting that you need to set to ATA or IDE instead of SATA.

If that doesn't work then you'll need to slipstream the SATA drivers on the XP CD.

Please don't post in old threads unless you're the original poster. This thread will be closed.


----------

